# Ethernet (chip Realtek 8139C)

## LeonidSU

Hi all, I installed gentoo on my computer. Kernel was compilling genkernel.

After recompilling (insert iptables modules) I have problems.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lv ~ #dmesg
> 
> Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 (root@lv) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.)
> ...

 

Run ifconfig.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lv ~ # ifconfig eth0
> 
> eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
> ...

 

Run modprobe.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lv ~ # modprobe 8139too
> 
> WARNING: Error inserting mii (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/net/mii.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> ...

 

My uname.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lv ~ # uname -a
> 
> Linux lv 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Wed Oct 11 06:00:47 YEKST 2006 i686 Celeron (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> ...

 

My make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ..................
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentiumpro -pipe"
> ...

 

Why Ethernet card not found? It is a well before recompilation. Where is my

trable? Thanks.

----------

## someone19

 *LeonidSU wrote:*   

> Hi all, I installed gentoo on my computer. Kernel was compilling genkernel.
> 
> After recompilling (insert iptables modules) I have problems.

 

What method did you use to re-compile the new kernel...?  Genkernel again, or make menuconfig...?

----------

## LeonidSU

 *someone19 wrote:*   

> What method did you use to re-compile the new kernel...?  Genkernel again, or make menuconfig...?

 

Genkernel and make menuconfig... 

I used two variants.

----------

